# Bing



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I am starting to see searches show up in Analytics.
Everybody get their listing in?

http://mashable.com/2009/09/16/bing-market-share-august/


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I hope they can take some share from Google. I am on the first page for:

Pressure Washing
Pressure Washing Companies
Deck Cleaning
Deck Cleaners
Remove Mold From Deck

and have a video on the first page for "deck staining".

I'll have to check my stats.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's funny but I saw more all this summer, and now I don't see as much from them coming in.Just a fluke I think. They are doing so much advertising for it it will work for sure.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a cool site


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Bing map is what the weather channel uses.. says bing in the lower right corner.

I have mine on there.. no hits yet though.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

:blink:
Boy, I tried Bing a few times and thought it really stunk


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The odds of anyone coming close to Google, in my opinion are nil. I don't really see what Bing has to offer. It looks like in can be stuffed/exploited with keywords.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not used Bing much. Supposedly pictures and video have higher rating and show up more prominently in search results. You want to make sure all your pix have tags.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> The odds of anyone coming close to Google, in my opinion are nil.
> 
> Exactly. Talk about pure domination. Google is here to stay and dominate. IMO


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> I have not used Bing much. Supposedly pictures and video have higher rating and show up more prominently in search results. You want to make sure all your pix have tags.


orly? what kind of search? I have only saw the searc that is linked to the map


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think they only have about 6% of the market and yahoo maybe12 %, Google has 66% or more. Yahoos stock is going up in the last 4 months so I expect them to keep out pacing MSN. If you have ever used MSN pay per click, it is a lot of work. I gave up on them totally.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

When you bid on your click price with bing it automatically charges that maximum price no matter how many people you are or are not bidding against. Not exactly seducing people away from google is it?


----------

